# The virus is surging....



## PopsnTuff (Jun 25, 2020)

The U.S. recorded 36,880 coronavirus cases on Wednesday, the highest single-day total so far. While some of that reflects an increase in testing, the virus really is spreading more rapidly than it was several weeks ago. Across much of Europe and Asia, by contrast, the situation is less dire.​

The rise of U.S. cases is also leading to more serious illness. In Texas, about 4,000 people with the virus are hospitalized, more than double the number at the beginning of June. Houston’s intensive-care units are now filled to 97 percent of capacity, the mayor said.​

In other virus developments:​
​

New York, New Jersey and Connecticut will require visitors from several states with high positive test rates to quarantine for two weeks. The list includes Florida, which had imposed the same rule on visiting New Yorkers three months ago.
Investors alarmed by the surging cases sent the S&P 500 falling 2.6 percent on Wednesday. The drop was particularly tough on industries vulnerable to a prolonged pandemic, such as cruise lines and airlines.
Some countries in Asia and Europe are taking novel approaches to managing new waves of infections. In South Korea, the government has advised citizens to carry two types of masks — a surgical mask for normal use, and a heavy-duty mask for crowded situations.
(It's happening as we knew it would!)
The New York Times


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 25, 2020)

Boy oh boy... I see some awfully grim days ahead, and we're not even into the fall season.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Boy oh boy... I see some awfully grim days ahead, and we're not even into the fall season.


I'm used to it by now.  I forgot how to live "normally."


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2020)

With many more months before a vaccine is available, and millions of people ignoring the recommendations from the health professionals, I will be surprised if the number of those infected doesn't double in coming months.  Today, the death toll is over 120,000, and I see the possibility of 250,000, or more, by the end of this year.  
However, keeping things in perspective.....over 600,000 people in the US die from Cancer every year.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2020)

The surge is overpowering the steps taken to try to reduce its numbers since the beginning. It is likely had we not reopened the numbers would mimic those of other countries having drastically reduced their numbers. Just more proof the almighty dollar rules over human life.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Just more proof the almighty dollar rules over human life.


Plus stupid people!!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> With many more months before a vaccine is available, and millions of people ignoring the recommendations from the health professionals, I will be surprised if the number of those infected doesn't double in coming months.  Today, the death toll is over 120,000, and I see the possibility of 250,000, or more, by the end of this year.
> However, keeping things in perspective.....over 600,000 people in the US die from Cancer every year.


This is what I like about you, you are always so positive.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The surge is overpowering the steps taken to try to reduce its numbers since the beginning. It is likely had we not reopened the numbers would mimic those of other countries having drastically reduced their numbers. Just more proof the almighty dollar rules over human life.


It does here for sure!


----------



## Don M. (Jun 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> This is what I like about you, you are always so positive.



I am one who is willing to face "reality", and act accordingly.  If that bothers you, there is the "ignore" option on this forum.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2020)

Here in Ontario it’s the lowest it’s been since the end of March. Death from the virus that is.  Our average testing is a bit over 30,000 people a day.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 26, 2020)

As you test more people I would have been surprised if it didn't surge. However, I also wouldn't be surprised if somewhere around half the US population has had or does have the virus. That does not equate to a higher mortality rate. Even the almighty CDC had to admit the mortality rate is falling to at, or below the annual flu numbers.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The surge is overpowering the steps taken to try to reduce its numbers since the beginning. It is likely had we not reopened the numbers would mimic those of other countries having drastically reduced their numbers. Just more proof the almighty dollar rules over human life.



Yes, this time you've got it right, Fmdog.  This country has behaved with colossal stupidity on this.  Probably before we're done, thousands will have unnecessarily died, because of ignorance and denial.


----------



## gennie (Jun 26, 2020)

Friday June 26 stats for Florida:
confirmed cases:  114,018 and deaths: 3,328

My county: 117 confirmed cases added yesterday to bring total to 2,571.  4 deaths added yesterday to bring total to 84.

However, those in charge must think all is well because the bans on large gatherings and stay at home have been lifted and we are easing social distancing rules for restaurants.   

https://www.cnn.com/resources/coronavirus-information/


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2020)

Having no national strategy to deal with a pandemic doesn't help. I know this doesn't help much either but IMO US has too many states and every state decides for itself how to deal with COVID 19. Australia has the same landmass as continental US but only 6 states and 2 territories. We were able to quickly establish a national cabinet that included federal and state leaders to decide on a national approach to the pandemic. The state premiers retain their autonomy but the level of co-operation and consensus has been quite high. We also have a national broadcaster in the form of the ABC that can reach everywhere in Australia ensuring consistent messaging. 

Our federal government was too slow to act during the most recent devastating fire season and that disaster did provide an important lesson that seems to have helped us to be more agile when the virus struck. To date, we have had a national 104 death toll from COVID-19 of just 104 people. Right now there is a surge happening in one state. We call it a surge when there are 20+new cases per day over several days.


----------



## gennie (Jun 26, 2020)

Warri, back in the 1860s a few people tried to split the states into smaller groups but that didn't turn out very well.   :=)

I agree, we need more unity between the states in the form of national laws but don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

gennie said:


> Warri, back in the 1860s a few people tried to split the states into smaller groups but that didn't turn out very well.   :=)
> 
> *I agree, we need more unity between the states in the form of national laws but don't see that happening anytime soon.*


we can't even manage unity between each other. how can we expect unity among states?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 27, 2020)

Dr. Fauci had predicted a second wave that would be worst than the first when cases started rising here in the U.S.  Some people have stopped wearing masks or outright refuse to do so. Some are wearing them in the wrong way (not covering their noses). And social distancing is a joke. Some who thumbed their noses at following protection guidelines have come down with the virus. Unfortunately, the asymptomatic people are spreading it further.  @PopsnTuff  My friend from Florida probably won't be visiting her brother whom she helps with his business a couple of times a year because she'd have to stay in quarantine longer than her normal visits.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm not surprised with all the new virus cases involving young people who didn't think in the beginning this was anything to worry about
In March when this all started,I was amazed to see on my walks,alot of young people,some with young families not wearing masks.I'm still seeing it now,all I can say is'How stupid can you be"


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

i see parents with little ones coming out of the grocery store and nobody is masked. not even the kid. to me that's just irresponsible.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i see parents with little ones coming out of the grocery store and nobody is masked. not even the kid. to me that's just irresponsible.


Marci I saw a couple of times that it's not recommended to put masks on children 2 and under.  Parents who are not wearing masks certainly aren't setting a good example for children old enough to wear them and wouldn't they be devastated if they lost their children to the virus! I don't understand how some people think.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2020)

gennie said:


> Warri, back in the 1860s a few people tried to split the states into smaller groups but that didn't turn out very well.   :=)
> 
> I agree, we need more unity between the states in the form of national laws but don't see that happening anytime soon.



It can only happen with the consent of the people and when there is a perceived need. Post COVID-19 a good case might be made for a truly united nation to deal with serious threats that go beyond external threats to the American people. Pandemics are not the only situation where national unity is important. Last Summer we discovered that wildfires don't respect state borders and as the world keeps warming up events like fires and hurricanes are going to be national problems that require national co-operation to deal with them.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Marci I saw a couple of times that it's not recommended to put masks on children 2 and under.  Parents who are not wearing masks certainly aren't setting a good example for children old enough to wear them and wouldn't they be devastated if they lost their children to the virus! I don't understand how some people think.


not under 2 i can understand but don't bring them to the store. but the little girl i saw was old enough to have one. poor thing has no idea that her parents aren't keeping her as safe as possible.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> not under 2 i can understand but don't bring them to the store. but the little girl i saw was old enough to have one. poor thing has no idea that her parents aren't keeping her as safe as possible.


I agree with you Marci. I've seen it too. In fact I've seen parents neglectful of their toddlers and younger children in situations not involving COVID that could actually endanger their lives and makes me wonder WTH are they thinking!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2020)

Most of the civilized world's population will either contract the virus or at least be exposed to it before it mutates into just another pesky bug.  So, no use to keep moaning about the numbers.  More are recovering.  Only those who are at risk will not.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

Soon my husband will be able to fly and see his parents. He hasn’t seen them in 2 years. I’m happy for them. They’ll all enjoy the get together including me.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Most of the civilized world's population will either contract the virus or at least be exposed to it before it mutates into just another pesky bug.  So, no use to keep moaning about the numbers.  More are recovering.  Only those who are at risk will not.


moaning?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 29, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I am one who is willing to face "reality", and act accordingly.  If that bothers you, there is the "ignore" option on this forum.


I would never ignore you.


----------

